# HELP! Worn down Paw Pads from a walk.



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:
I am really upset with myself right now. 
My DH and I just took the pups on a walk. 
It is just starting to warm up enough here in Canada for that.
So Coco is a puller and still learning to walk on a lead.
The weather was too cold this winter for the pups to get out.

SO, when we returned from our walk...
I washed both pups feet and took of their t-shirts.
And I noticed Coco limp!!!
My poor, poor puppy's paw pads are worn down.
They were completely black before...
now they are pink in some patches and peeling.
I feel so wretched and sick about this.
I am crying thinking that she is in pain and it is ALL my fault...:angry:
I kept stopping DH while he was walking Coco and asking if they were okay...because she pulls hard on her harness and I was worried about that. But I didn't think of her poor tender feet...

Has this ever happened to your baby? What do you think??  I have put her to bed early as she is tired, and I don't want her walking right now.

Next walk will be in a long time from now and I will have to try socks or boots. And practice the stop walking if she pulls.

Any advice on how to help her now would be super appreciated. As I feel just dreadful. 

Thank you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Give them a little time to toughen up. Hunters have to take their dogs out to toughen the pags for hunting season. My father in law used something called Tuf Foot . It's a spray to help protect pads while they run and toughen to build calouses on their feet. It will help to heal them too.

http://www.tuffoot.com/about/dogs.htm


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would put Bag Balm on them to help them heal. 

Harnesses encourage pulling. I would switch to either a front-hook harness (like an easy walk) or a head halter.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Give them a little time to toughen up. Hunters have to take their dogs out to toughen the pags for hunting season. My father in law used something called Tuf Foot . It's a spray to help protect pads while they run and toughen to build calouses on their feet. It will help to heal them too.
> 
> Foot Conditioner - Dog paw and pad care. Protect your dog's feet. Relieve Sore paws, cut pads, and bruises.


 
Thank you SO much for your quick and helpful reply, Michelle.
I went right to the website of Tuffoot to look at it.
I am def considering ordering that for Coco.

I do have something here, unopened called *WAHL PAW PROTECTOR.*
I haven't used it yet on them because it says it contains tea tree oil, which I thought was bad if they lick it? 
The package says: _SmartGroom Paw Protector contains natural beeswax, earth clay and tea tree oil to help provide soothing paw protection from the harsh effects of ice and salt. Perfect for hot, summer months. Keep Away from children. INGREDIENTS: Ricinus Communis, Olea Europaea, Cera Alba, CI 77004, Melaleuca Alternifolia."_

I wonder if I should apply it now or not. If it would help or hinder the healing. *Should I put the WAHL Smart Groom Paw Protector on her worn paws?? * Or just wait and order the other one which will take a little while to arrive in the post?
I feel really bad about this and am worried about Coco.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jilly - so sorry about Coco. I think I'd hold off on the tea tree stuff having remembered reading that was bad to ingest and if she's licking her paws after the walk. Bag balm is extensively available at most drugstores here in the US...in a little green container...think it was originally used to soothe cows udders. (How a NYC girl would know this is beyond me but somewhere that was in my mind). Hope that works or the other product suggested. :grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jmm said:


> I would put Bag Balm on them to help them heal.
> 
> Harnesses encourage pulling. I would switch to either a front-hook harness (like an easy walk) or a head halter.


THANK YOU!!! I will look up the Bag Balm right away.

I do think that you are right about the harness. Coco is just SUCH a puller on it, and it's not like she's trying to be the boss of the walk because she is really submissive. She gets so exicited and pulls hard.

I tried the Gentle Leader Head Halter on my very first Malt, but he could slip out of it...:blink: I have only used step-in harnesses so far.

So I'm thinking the front-hook harness like you suggested. I am worried that she could slip out of the head halter? I live in the city and there are a ton of cars around so I can't risk her escaping. Would the front hook harness be the safest bet?

I really appreciate all the advice because I feel horrible about this.
I just got internet for the first time ever on the weekend so I will be on here more. (Yes, I actually joined SM without internet service before! I like it that much!!)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Jilly - so sorry about Coco. I think I'd hold off on the tea tree stuff having remembered reading that was bad to ingest and if she's licking her paws after the walk. Bag balm is extensively available at most drugstores here in the US...in a little green container...think it was originally used to soothe cows udders. (How a NYC girl would know this is beyond me but somewhere that was in my mind). Hope that works or the other product suggested. :grouphug:


Thank You, Susan! 
I appreciate the advice on the Paw Protector, the tea tree oil in it did have me questionning. And I think that you're right. Coco is my pup who will eat anything, so I have to be really careful with her. 

I will look up the Bag Balm to see if it's sold in Canadian stores. And if it's only American, then I will see about ordering it online.

Thanks for the words of sympathy. They are just so fragile. And by the way, I love your siggie pick of Tyler and the "where is spring?" thought!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are many other types of head halters out there. A GL should not slip off if fitted properly...unless the dog has a particularly short muzzle. Even if it does slip off the nose is will still act as a collar. 
Mandy turned me on to the Comfort Trainer. We like the fit much better than the GL. 
Its your preference what to try. I prefer a head halter myself as it goes on a dog in coat just fine whereas the harness is a pita.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:ThankYou:Thanks for the harness and halter advice, JMM. I looked them all up just now and I am thinking to try the front-hook harness, the Easy Walk in size Petite for Ms. Coco-Loco. I see that Petsmart carries them so I will call them tomorrow to see if they have it in stock.


I have received a message from an SM angel who is offering to mail Coco some Bag Balm for her poor tootsies.:Sunny Smile: So nice!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh....poor coco baby.
I hope she heals quickly!

I just took Diamond out for a walk around downtown TO today because the weather was too nice to not get out and enjoy! I never thought about her little paws 
Diamond was lying down on the pavement constantly today....perhaps her paws are feeling a bit raw too. She's a puller as well. I may have to purchase a new type of leash/harness for her too.

Let us know how the bag balm works out for Coco.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

thach8 said:


> oh....poor coco baby.
> I hope she heals quickly!
> 
> I just took Diamond out for a walk around downtown TO today because the weather was too nice to not get out and enjoy! I never thought about her little paws
> ...


Sigh...A Maltese after my own heart, your Diamond is! Strolling around my hometown of T.O.!!! 
Now I live in Windsor, but I still visit Toronto to see my parents. Yes, it sounds like maybe Diamond's feet are hurting her also.
Thanks for your sympathy for Coco, I will tell her when she wakes up. She looks sad right now, half asleep in her X-pen. Sorry, Cocos, you had a bad mommy today.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG this is something I hadn't even thought of. I have been letting Poppy run (on leash) on the concrete a ton since Sunday. :blink:

I'll now do running in the grass, and walking on the concrete.

Thanks for bring this up, and I hope your baby is okay!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> OMG this is something I hadn't even thought of. I have been letting Poppy run (on leash) on the concrete a ton since Sunday. :blink:
> 
> I'll now do running in the grass, and walking on the concrete.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Jules. 
Hopefully, this will save Poppy's feet, too!
I was keeping Paris on the grass for most of the walk and DH was behind with Coco on the pavement. Next time (once she is healed) DH can walk her on the grass too. I should prob go to sleep soon, but I keep peeking in at Coco. I deserve the idiot of the day award, Coco has just nominated me. I'm sorry, Coco.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I walk my dogs (all 4). Ava is in the large stroller, then as each dog gets tired....I just put them in the stroller for the rest of the walk. Just thought I'd throw that out to you if you like to take long walks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tkae mine of short walks and build up to longer ones. Mine play a lot and run around alot so so far no soft pad issues. We're up to 2 miles now. Rylee the smallest 3.5 pounds is quite the little trooper,he makes it the whole way. I figured he'd have to be carried at some point being so little and his former owners either carried him or never took him on walks. He did great and it seems to be helping his limp.
He has a luxing patella. I talked to the vet before we did these walks and he said to try it ,watch how he does and watch him afterwards. It could help and it sems to but I keep a close eye on how he does,just in case. They sure love their walkies,they were go get their leashes..


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Jilly,

I've used the bag balm for ages now (even on myself!) and have always purchased it through Lee Valley Tools (crazy, I know...) 

Bag Balm - Lee Valley Tools

I'm certain there are other places that carry it now, but here's the main website

BagBalm - Canada

Hugs to Coco!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor coco baby ,try not to blame your self oxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jilly - I agree with the last post. Don't blame yourself. I've been taking Tyler out a lot lately since it's finally nice enough and we're on the pavement most of the time. I've always had dogs in the city and never had any paw issues so who's to know. Wondering if there was any salt or chemical residue left on the pavement where you are that could have irritated her feet. Anyway, we all have those "if only I...." moments whether we're fluff parents or skin kid parents. They survive it and get over it more quickly than we do. Sending hugs and support. You're a good mommy -- you came here to get advice.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> When I walk my dogs (all 4). Ava is in the large stroller, then as each dog gets tired....I just put them in the stroller for the rest of the walk. Just thought I'd throw that out to you if you like to take long walks.


Thanks Pat, that method sounds great. I was doing that when I had a single Malt...except that half the time I'd be pushing an empty stroller when she was walking. Did I look crazy or what? Coco will be in the stroller now while she recovers and I walk Paris. I like your trade off idea. 



michellerobison said:


> I tkae mine of short walks and build up to longer ones. Mine play a lot and run around alot so so far no soft pad issues. We're up to 2 miles now. Rylee the smallest 3.5 pounds is quite the little trooper,he makes it the whole way. I figured he'd have to be carried at some point being so little and his former owners either carried him or never took him on walks. He did great and it seems to be helping his limp.
> He has a luxing patella. I talked to the vet before we did these walks and he said to try it ,watch how he does and watch him afterwards. It could help and it sems to but I keep a close eye on how he does,just in case. They sure love their walkies,they were go get their leashes..


Sounds like you've done a superb job with little Rylee. 
That is cute that they grab their leashs for you.
My two are play monsters but I wasn't factoring the surface change from the indoor carpet to the rough terain outside. I was taking each pup separately on short walks but we definately went way longer yesterday as DH and I wanted to take them to the park. I wish our winter had been warm enough for the girls to get outside but Brrrrrrr!!!



oceanspraylover said:


> Hi Jilly,
> 
> I've used the bag balm for ages now (even on myself!) and have always purchased it through Lee Valley Tools (crazy, I know...)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, fellow Canuck!
And Coco says: "Fank you for the Hug!"



jodublin said:


> poor coco baby ,try not to blame your self oxox


Thanks, Jo. I have been feeling so guilty, I couldn't fall asleep until 5 am.



Snowbody said:


> Jilly - I agree with the last post. Don't blame yourself. I've been taking Tyler out a lot lately since it's finally nice enough and we're on the pavement most of the time. I've always had dogs in the city and never had any paw issues so who's to know. Wondering if there was any salt or chemical residue left on the pavement where you are that could have irritated her feet. Anyway, we all have those "if only I...." moments whether we're fluff parents or skin kid parents. They survive it and get over it more quickly than we do. Sending hugs and support. You're a good mommy -- you came here to get advice.:wub:


Thank you for your kind words. Me too about having dogs in the city and no issues with paw pads (until now) I think it was just a bad combination on my part: pup, longer walk, spring thaw, and she was pulling on her harness. JMM recommended a dif type. 

Now my poor baby is hobbling around when she wants to move. So far Paris hasn't tried to rough-house with her and I will keep an eye on that. It will be interesting to see if Paris knows instinctivly not to bother her.
I am not confining Coco right now as she is just napping on the carpet by my feet. If she does try to move around too much, then she will go back in her X-pen. I really appreciate all the advice from everyone.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Heal quickly little Cocopuff!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt's paws get really dry and rough too. Someone mentioned that "Vaseline" petroleum jelly works because it moisturizes and provides and protecting barrier. You only need a tiny bit and it helps.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am betting there nis a build up or Rock salt on the sidewalk and road and after many months there coulkd be ALOT This salt will really dry out paw pads and make em bleed. Mayb e you can rinse the sidewalks around your home I don't know it this is feasible? Maybe boots might be in order? I sure hope thew Bag Balm heals We used it when I was an ICU/CCU RN because the winter weather and constant handwashing was cracking alot of hands in our nursing unit, It sure heals well and fast......hope it works on your poor baby.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you are being way too hard on yourself! Don't weigh yourself down with guilt... you simply were trying to give them an enjoyable time! 

In your area they may even use more than reg rock salt.... there is something for the real extreme temps used to melt ( reg rock salt doesn't work well below a certain temp).

I don't think most of us would have thought of the pads getting such an injury on a first time out walk. I've started getting mine out more with this lovely weather and had no problems ( but we haven't done any REAL long ones yet.... mama has to build up more than them LOL )

Hope those little pads heal up quickly!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> My malt's paws get really dry and rough too. Someone mentioned that "Vaseline" petroleum jelly works because it moisturizes and provides and protecting barrier. You only need a tiny bit and it helps.


That is good to know, Vaseline. I wonder if it safe to lick? Coco licks everything...



EmmasMommy said:


> I am betting there nis a build up or Rock salt on the sidewalk and road and after many months there coulkd be ALOT This salt will really dry out paw pads and make em bleed. Mayb e you can rinse the sidewalks around your home I don't know it this is feasible? Maybe boots might be in order? I sure hope thew Bag Balm heals We used it when I was an ICU/CCU RN because the winter weather and constant handwashing was cracking alot of hands in our nursing unit, It sure heals well and fast......hope it works on your poor baby.


Yes, I bet that you are right. There must be a ton of salt left from the salt trucks that go around sprinkling salt. We don't use it on our drive way, just because of the Malts. I think I actually would spray the sidewalks, but we don't have any on the street. So I was walking Paris on all the neighbours front yards and DH was following us walking Coco on the road. I will have to insist that he walks her on the grass, too. 

I have some boots that I will have Coco try, when her feet are healed enough. I imagine that she might be willing to try them, especially because I think she will remember this.

Bag Balm must be great if you used it after working in the ICU. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I think you are being way too hard on yourself! Don't weigh yourself down with guilt... you simply were trying to give them an enjoyable time!
> 
> In your area they may even use more than reg rock salt.... there is something for the real extreme temps used to melt ( reg rock salt doesn't work well below a certain temp).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I guess I am a little hard on myself, so thanks for saying that because you're right most likely. You did make me feel better about myself. I just want to keep em as safe as possible...like any SM mommy.

Must have been some strong salt and the pulling.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Heal quickly little Cocopuff!!!


Thank You!!! from Coco puff!  
Lol Coco's middle name in jest is either "Puff" or "Loco" !!!
It is actually Garcia...but I love giving her nicknames! :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a little update on Coco.
After two days & nights she seems a lot better.
She is actually playing today, which is great to see.
She takes more breaks and doesn't jump around like usually,
but it really looks like she is on the mend.
Thank goodness, I was really scared for awhile.
I was planning on taking her to the vet this morning if she wasn't improved
but she has made a big improvement. I think she is just trying to fake me out so she doesn't have to go to the vet!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea! I'm glad Coco is feeling better. Your Bag Balm shipped out this morning so you will be prepared for future walks.

When the postmistress asked me what was inside the box, I said "Bag Balm" and her eyes flew open and she asked me to repeat myself. She thought I said "Bag bomb!" Yikes!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Yea! I'm glad Coco is feeling better. Your Bag Balm shipped out this morning so you will be prepared for future walks.
> 
> When the postmistress asked me what was inside the box, I said "Bag Balm" and her eyes flew open and she asked me to repeat myself. She thought I said "Bag bomb!" Yikes!


:goof:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Yea! I'm glad Coco is feeling better. Your Bag Balm shipped out this morning so you will be prepared for future walks.
> 
> When the postmistress asked me what was inside the box, I said "Bag Balm" and her eyes flew open and she asked me to repeat myself. She thought I said "Bag bomb!" Yikes!


Oh my, the poor postmistress! :w00t: 

It is sooo nice of you, Miki (& Bogie!) to think of Coco.
She is such a lucky puppy to have friends at SM! :wub:
You have such a warm :heart:!

:ThankYou:from Coco's lil paws!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like salt or that brine they spray on the roads now and tender "winter footsie",soft little footsies they get from winter time. You didn't hurt them,you were taking them out for a nice little walk. It'll be ok. Let me know how the Tuf Foot works.


----------

